# Building a couple mud motors (photos added)



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Last year I built a mud motor for a friend of mine and it worked really, really well. 
Long story short over the last week or two I have had two other people ask me about building them a motor like the one I built for my buddy. 
When your building this stuff, it's almost the same price to have 5 parts machined as it is to have 1. So, if anyone out there is interested in a new motor, I am going to try and put 5 of these things together at the same time. They are awesome motors, and I back up my work. I can guarantee everything but the motor. Also I have been told they are a screaming deal for what I am asking.
I don't want to spam on here, but I'm not in business just trying to offer a good deal to some folks if their interested, because I'm going to build a couple anyway.
If your interested, shoot me a PM and we can talk over the details, and/or I can give you some references.
Later,
Kev


----------



## marsh maniac (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Building a couple mud motors if anyone is interested...*

I am just looking for a frame with drive and maybe a prop, How much would it be for that or the whole package?


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Building a couple mud motors if anyone is interested...*

MM,

PM sent (don't want to spam on here)

Let me know.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Building a couple mud motors if anyone is interested...*

Sounds like fun Kev. I wish I could afford a boat to attach it to...


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Building a couple mud motors if anyone is interested...*

Keep your eyes and ears open, they come around more often than you would think. A buddy of mine just scored a 14ft. flat bottom for $125. Should be a force to be reckoned with, once I get his motor built.

Later,
Kev


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Building a couple mud motors if anyone is interested...*

Sent p.m. Please, please, please, say yes!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Building a couple mud motors if anyone is interested...*

I have to say, if I had the coin for one of these motors I would do it in a heart beat. After seeing one in action this past season I was sold. Beautifully crafted with a whole lot of getty up if you go with a 35hp motor.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Building a couple mud motors if anyone is interested...*

kev

how many hp are you putting on that 14'' 
robk.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Building a couple mud motors if anyone is interested...*

35...


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Building a couple mud motors if anyone is interested...*

Kev, PM me some more info please. Or email some pics, can't want to see what you have done.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Building a couple mud motors if anyone is interested...*

Along with the big motors (35hp), there has been a ton on interest in smaller motors, 15 and 5 HP, so it looks like we might make a run of those too.

So again, if anyone is interested, shoot me a PM.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Building a couple mud motors if anyone is interested...*

Kev, do you have any idea what your 5hp models might end up weighing? I'm interested in making a lightweight 5 or 6 hp longtail for using on sneak boats and layouts. I built a 13hp longtail a few years ago and it ended up at 140lbs even, I'm looking to get a 5hp down to about 60 pounds or so.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Building a couple mud motors if anyone is interested...*

PM sent


----------



## Mr._Rogers (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Building a couple mud motors if anyone is interested...*

KEV, PM SENT I WANT SOME MORE INFO!


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Building a couple mud motors if anyone is interested...*

PM sent to you KEV.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Building a couple mud motors if anyone is interested...*

I use tubing for the entire frame. Any holes I have to drill in the frame are "sleeved", so that the tubing stays sealed. Everything is TIG welded. I try to build these things so that they are bullet proof. The smaller motor versions will have to be a little different of course, and the 5-6hp models will be built with weight savings in mind so there will be quite a bit on them that I change up in the interest of weight. But for the most part this is what I am shooting for. Keep in mind, the motor in the picture is the "proto-type", and it was put through the guantlet this season. That's a good thing because we identified some issues and plan on correcting them. Any questions or comments are welcome.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

how did you seal the shaft housing at the bottom? what kind of seals did you use?


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

I am definately interested. Just let me know what the cost would be and what I would need to pay or if you could work a trade for some game to be cut as my dad is a professional butcher.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> how did you seal the shaft housing at the bottom? what kind of seals did you use?


That motor has two standard spring seals in the back, one forward one backward. The new style bearing housing that I'm going to make for the new motors will have the same seal, but with the addition of a screw in plate that will have it's own seal around the shaft. Also in talking to the guys at just about every bearing supplier and manufacture on the planet, if you can keep the grease "in" (what the backward seal is for), it will provide a greater internal pressure, theoretically keeping the water out. 
I have actually pulled the bearings and seals out of that motor since the picture was taken and I would put them back in, in a heartbeat. Both sets of bearings were perfect, and the seals (I wouldn't re-use seals, but I suppose you could) were in great shape. But just to be on the safe side we did a bit of re-engineering.



MallardFlew said:


> I am definately interested. Just let me know what the cost would be and what I would need to pay or if you could work a trade for some game to be cut as my dad is a professional butcher.


PM sent

Later,
Kev


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Curiosity was killing me, so i called kev and went for a boat ride. Bad to the bone is all i can say. Well built, designed flawlessly. I know have a new wish list!



DiverFreak


----------

